# ioctl in Java



## outbreaker (17. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

es gibt unter Linux in C/C++ die Methode 
int ioctl(int d, int request, ...); um sich Informationen über Devices zu holen z.B. DeviceID

Gibt es schon etwas ähnliches für Java? 
Ich weiß das ich mir das ganze über JNI selber schreiben kann aber könnte ja sein, dass das schon einmal jemand gemacht hat?

Danke


----------



## Zed (17. Okt 2008)

Java läuft in einer Vm also nix mit einfach an Hardware Infos kommen. 

Aber mich hat das mal Interessiert und ich bin auf folgende Möglichkeit gestoßen

http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/javaqa/2002-11/01-qa-1108-cpu.html?page=1

Ich denke das kann man gut Umbauen um an die gewünschen Infos zu kommen.


----------



## outbreaker (17. Okt 2008)

Ja das es nicht so einfach geht ist mir schon klar aber vielleicht gibt es ja schon eine API die diese Funktionen bietet


----------



## Zed (17. Okt 2008)

Beim surfen entdeckt 
http://jawinproject.sourceforge.net/jawin.html

ka was dahinter steckt. Wenn du es damit realisieren kannst würde ich mich über nen keinen Erfahrungsbericht freuen schaut nämlich interessant aus.


----------



## outbreaker (17. Okt 2008)

Danke für den Tipp aber wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe ist das spezialisiert auf Windows. Meine Priorität liegt aber im Moment auf Linux.


----------

